# segreto x dimenticare



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci?  Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci? Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


Appellarsi al proprio buon senso e ...impegnarsi in altro: lavoro, volontariato, interessi, cura di sè, persone care, polica...


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci? Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


 
Sì, soffri in silenzio!
sssssssssssssssssst!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: scherzavo... sinceramente nn so rispore, penso sia davvero difficile, forse bisognarebbe solo aspettare che la vita faccia il suo corso .


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci? Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


Imporsi di dimenticare spesso si risolve nel ricordarsi sempre chi dovresti dimenticare. Quindi il mio consiglio è: pensalo fino allo sfinimento, piangi fino all'ultima lacrima e riduciti ad uno zombie.. una volta toccato il fondo non si può far altro che rialzarsi (anche se c'è chi dice che si inizia a scavare..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  . 

Tieni duro e mai cedere alla tentazione di chiamarlo o scrivergli o peggio rispondere alle sue sollecitazioni.

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci? Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


 
Io cerco di stare fuori casa il più possibile, cerco di vedere più amici che posso.... e funziona finchè poi però arriva la sera....


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Imporsi di dimenticare spesso si risolve nel ricordarsi sempre chi dovresti dimenticare. Quindi il mio consiglio è: pensalo fino allo sfinimento, piangi fino all'ultima lacrima e riduciti ad uno zombie.. una volta toccato il fondo non si può far altro che rialzarsi (anche se c'è chi dice che si inizia a scavare..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa è la cosa più difficile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> Io cerco di stare fuori casa il più possibile, cerco di vedere più amici che posso.... e funziona finchè poi però arriva la sera....


Tu hai le tue bambine.
Potresti impegnarti contro il decreto Gelmini  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...c'è bisogno che si muovano i genitori...


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu hai le tue bambine.
> Potresti impegnarti contro il decreto Gelmini
> 
> 
> ...


*...  la scuola è ancora lontana...* 

mi dedico ai parchi giochi e a vincere i pupazzi alle macchinette (ho una fortuna sfacciata!!!)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> *... la scuola è ancora lontana...*
> 
> mi dedico ai parchi giochi e a vincere i pupazzi alle macchinette (ho una fortuna sfacciata!!!)


Ben per quello ...è quella che stanno preparando per loro...


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ben per quello ...è quella che stanno preparando per loro...


 
e cosa dovrei fare? 
non sei d'accordo su qualcosa in particolare???


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

hai ragione STREGA, la sera è la parte del giorno tremenda...dopo una giornata in mezzo alla gente e amici...ti ritrovi SOLA con te stessa, con il tuo stato d'animo a terra (o magari sottoterra ;-)
GIULIA, ma credi ke far passare il tempo nell'apatia + totale aspettando ke da solo risolvi le cose, sia la cosa giusta? Nel frattempo si dovrà pur far qlcs, no??? 
VULVIA hai proprio ragione! Sante parole!


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> hai ragione STREGA, la sera è la parte del giorno tremenda...dopo una giornata in mezzo alla gente e amici...ti ritrovi SOLA con te stessa, con il tuo stato d'animo a terra (o magari sottoterra ;-)
> GIULIA, ma credi ke far passare il tempo nell'apatia + totale aspettando ke da solo risolvi le cose, sia la cosa giusta? Nel frattempo si dovrà pur far qlcs, no???
> VULVIA hai proprio ragione! Sante parole!


 
Ilary, io ho due bimbe e davvero credimi che mi riempiono le giornate e ovviamente la vita ma come ti dicevo .... quando mi trovo sola a pensare.... nella testa c'è solo ed unicamente lui...

ho solo la certezza che il tempo aggiusta tutto... mi consolo pensando ad esempio al primo amore che pensavo (una volta lasciato anni fa) fosse il dramma più grande della vita che ora è una persona di cui non mi interessa assolutamente nulla....

boh... tante parole per cercare di convincermi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> e cosa dovrei fare?
> non sei d'accordo su qualcosa in particolare???


 Su nulla.


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

è proprio vero...amori passati per cui avresti fatto di tutto, magari oggi ti ritrovi a pensare "meno male, ke stupida sarei stata a farmi trascinare dalle emozioni x quello!"! e quindi, forse, anke questa fase prima o poi passerà...


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Su nulla.


 
mah, io per quanto riguarda la valutazione del comportamento e i libri di testo sono d'accordo.

poi hai ragione tu... stupidamente non mi interesso anche perchè sono una dei tanti che pensa che "tanto decidono loro"...


----------



## Old notte (26 Settembre 2008)

No, il tempo non aggiusta a volte è giustiziere e ... scusa mi presento ciao a tutti oggi è il mio primo giorno da Voi ... non sai mai quando tenderà la mano per non farti cadere.
... tanti anni fa mi è successa la stessa amara cosa lasciando dentro me una ferita che continua a sanguinare perchè ... perchè lei balena sempre in me.


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> è proprio vero...amori passati per cui avresti fatto di tutto, magari oggi ti ritrovi a pensare "meno male, ke stupida sarei stata a farmi trascinare dalle emozioni x quello!"! e quindi, forse, anke questa fase prima o poi passerà...


 
*pensiamola cosi*... mi hai strappato un sorriso....

(e te lo scrive una che mentre guarda la tv, scrive in un forum, ha Vogue sulle gambe ma ha sto cavolo di cellulare sul divano vicino nella speranza che prima o poi "vibri" !! della serie predico bene ecc.ecc...)


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> No, il tempo non aggiusta a volte è giustiziere e ... scusa mi presento ciao a tutti oggi è il mio primo giorno da Voi ... non sai mai quando tenderà la mano per non farti cadere.
> ... tanti anni fa mi è successa la stessa amara cosa lasciando dentro me una ferita che continua a sanguinare perchè ... perchè lei balena sempre in me.


 
cazzarola ma proprio adesso dovevi scrivere il primo messaggio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ovviamente scherzo è solo che ci sto (e ci stiamo provando davvero in tanti in questo forum) e la speranza di riuscirci è grande come la consapevolezza che è difficile....

mi dispiace per la tua situazione.. parli di tanti anni... quanti se non sono indiscreta e ... eravate amanti???


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

He he Strega! Non so se ti riferivi a me, ma spero vivamente ke te lo abbia strappato io il sorriso!!! Cmq 6 forte, te la canti e te la suoni da sola!!


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> He he Strega! Non so se ti riferivi a me, ma spero vivamente ke te lo abbia strappato io il sorriso!!! Cmq 6 forte, te la canti e te la suoni da sola!!


 
MI CONOSCI PERFETTAMENTE!!! 
umore altalenante e forza di volontà pari a una formica!!!
(me la canto e me la suono è una frase ricorrente nelle mie giornate!!!)


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

scusami strega, sono 1po demente cn qst forum...ora ho visto ke rispondevi a me, Sorry!!!


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> MI CONOSCI PERFETTAMENTE!!!
> umore altalenante e forza di volontà pari a una formica!!!
> (me la canto e me la suono è una frase ricorrente nelle mie giornate!!!)


adesso me l'hai strappato tu 1sorriso !!


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> scusami strega, sono 1po demente cn qst forum...ora ho visto ke rispondevi a me, Sorry!!!


 
no problem!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> mah, io per quanto riguarda la valutazione del comportamento e i libri di testo sono d'accordo.
> 
> poi hai ragione tu... stupidamente non mi interesso anche perchè sono una dei tanti che pensa che "tanto decidono loro"...


 Se vuoi ti spiego perché sono cose sbagliate.


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti spiego perché sono cose sbagliate.


volentieri!


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> No, il tempo non aggiusta a volte è giustiziere e ... scusa mi presento ciao a tutti oggi è il mio primo giorno da Voi ... non sai mai quando tenderà la mano per non farti cadere.
> ... tanti anni fa mi è successa la stessa amara cosa lasciando dentro me una ferita che continua a sanguinare perchè ... perchè lei balena sempre in me.


ciao notte, benevenuto...ti va di raccontarci la tua storia?  kissà, tra tante risp di sconosciuti, qualcuno potrebbe involontariamente almeno strapparti un sorrisino


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> No, il tempo non aggiusta a volte è giustiziere e ... scusa mi presento ciao a tutti oggi è il mio primo giorno da Voi ... non sai mai quando tenderà la mano per non farti cadere.
> ... tanti anni fa mi è successa la stessa amara cosa lasciando dentro me una ferita che continua a sanguinare perchè ... perchè lei balena sempre in me.


Benvenuto, perchè non ci racconti di te?

Credo sia impossibile dimenticare ma elaborare quel che è successo e raggiungerne un ragionevole distacco emotivo sì, si può fare nel tempo e andare avanti con la propria vita.


----------



## Old notte (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> cazzarola ma proprio adesso dovevi scrivere il primo messaggio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Scusa Strega per l'intervento ma mi attirava il vostro Post ed ho scritto la mia.   Sono tanti anni ma sembrano mai passati e ieri sembra un'altra era da quanto mi manca.
Odio stare solo.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> volentieri!


Voto di condotta.
Attribuire un valore di recupero dei comportamenti scorretti al voto è non comprendere da cosa nascono quei comportamenti: ragioni diverse a seconda delle età.
In ogni caso non esistono bambini e ragazzi della scuola dell'obbligo che abbiano un cattivo comportamento e un alto rendimento.
Nella maggior parte dei casi sono le difficoltà di apprendimento che causano il comportamento provocatorio. Di conseguenza ripristinare il voto in condotta e attribuirgli la possibilità di comportare la bocciatura ha solo la funzione di applicare un metodo che è del tutto inefficace e va incontro solo all'opinione di chi non è competente di scuola e pedagogia.


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> Scusa Strega per l'intervento ma mi attirava il vostro Post ed ho scritto la mia. Sono tanti anni ma sembrano mai passati e ieri sembra un'altra era da quanto mi manca.
> Odio stare solo.........


 
ovviamente scherzavo...
mi fa "piacere" confrontarmi con i diversi modi di vivere le situazioni....

vorrei farti mille domande ma preferisco rispettare i tempi...
se hai voglia raccontaci un po di te... serve sfogarsi ! credimi (sono riuscita a raccontare una cosa pessima e... tutto sommato sto meglio!!!)


----------



## Old notte (26 Settembre 2008)

La mia storia è come tante altre.... io lei, l'amore, la complicità, la serenità nel tenersi la mano, i sorrisi ammiccanti e le mani che esplorano un corpo conosciuto a memoria.
E' una storia come dicevo antica ma sembra non voler andar via, la allontano in qls modo, anche pensando male di lei.... MA LA COLPA E' MIA...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> No, il tempo non aggiusta a volte è giustiziere e ... scusa mi presento ciao a tutti oggi è il mio primo giorno da Voi ... non sai mai quando tenderà la mano per non farti cadere.
> ... tanti anni fa mi è successa la stessa amara cosa lasciando dentro me una ferita che continua a sanguinare perchè ... perchè lei balena sempre in me.



una ventata di positività ci voleva proprio.
grazie notte, grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> La mia storia è come tante altre.... io lei, l'amore, la complicità, la serenità nel tenersi la mano, i sorrisi ammiccanti e le mani che esplorano un corpo conosciuto a memoria.
> E' una storia come dicevo antica ma sembra non voler andar via, la allontano in qls modo, anche pensando male di lei.... MA LA COLPA E' MIA...


vado a farmi un acido.


----------



## Old Vulvia (26 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vado a farmi un acido.


ma sei troppo sensibbole..


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

hahahahahahahhahahahahah si spariamoci un acido!! ke soluzione!!


----------



## Old ilary (26 Settembre 2008)

la prima volta ke mi sono ritrovata in qst forum ank'io ho pensato ke la mia fosse una storia come tante...poi xò qnd stai solo con te stesso pensi, o almeno io ho pensato "no, la mia non è come le altre...xkè solo io e lui sappiamo cosa abbiamo vissuto..."ke illusa...


----------



## Old notte (26 Settembre 2008)

La firma che ho messo è perchè mi piace il mare impetuoso come il mio cuore, sobbalza, scatta, balla e ... tormentosamente batte nel mio petto ogni volta che lei è nei pensieri, sono da poco rincasato e stavo cercando in internet una ricetta x stasera ma mi sa che ripiego per con una bella insalata con carote-lattughino-mozzarella non mi va di cucinare, sono sfinito ho fatto quasi 700Km. tutti d'un fiato nemmeno un caffè solo 2 sigarette.


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> La mia storia è come tante altre.... io lei, l'amore, la complicità, la serenità nel tenersi la mano, i sorrisi ammiccanti e le mani che esplorano un corpo conosciuto a memoria.
> E' una storia come dicevo antica ma sembra non voler andar via, la allontano in qls modo, anche pensando male di lei.... *MA LA COLPA E'* *MIA*...


 
perchè dici cio???


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> La firma che ho messo è perchè mi piace il mare impetuoso come il mio cuore, sobbalza, scatta, balla e ... tormentosamente batte nel mio petto ogni volta che lei è nei pensieri, sono da poco rincasato e stavo cercando in internet una ricetta x stasera ma mi sa che ripiego per con una bella insalata con carote-lattughino-mozzarella non mi va di cucinare, sono sfinito ho fatto quasi 700Km. tutti d'un fiato nemmeno un caffè solo 2 sigarette.


 

sei il mio uomo ideale... una bella insalata e via....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




a parte le ca**ate... mi sembri molto malinconico... non mi dire che sei sempre cosi??? sei solo stanco per i 700 km (ma dove sei andato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


(bella la firma anche se della canzone a me piaceva la frase dopo :c_laugh


----------



## Old strega (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Voto di condotta.
> Attribuire un valore di recupero dei comportamenti scorretti al voto è non comprendere da cosa nascono quei comportamenti: ragioni diverse a seconda delle età.
> In ogni caso non esistono bambini e ragazzi della scuola dell'obbligo che abbiano un cattivo comportamento e un alto rendimento.
> Nella maggior parte dei casi sono le difficoltà di apprendimento che causano il comportamento provocatorio. Di conseguenza ripristinare il voto in condotta e attribuirgli la possibilità di comportare la bocciatura ha solo la funzione di applicare un metodo che è del tutto inefficace e va incontro solo all'opinione di chi non è competente di scuola e pedagogia.


hai ragione quando dici che le cose non le capisci a fondo se non sei dentro.... 
io la vedevo un pò come "ordine e disciplina" che oggi come oggi fa solo bene....
mentre come me la spieghi tu è solo condannare in partenza chi ha dei problemi ( o sbaglio ?? )


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> La firma che ho messo è perchè mi piace il mare impetuoso come il mio cuore, sobbalza, scatta, balla e ... tormentosamente batte nel mio petto ogni volta che lei è nei pensieri, sono da poco rincasato e stavo cercando in internet una ricetta x stasera ma mi sa che ripiego per con *una bella insalata con carote-lattughino-mozzarella* non mi va di cucinare, sono sfinito ho fatto quasi 700Km. tutti d'un fiato nemmeno un caffè solo 2 sigarette.


Niente pomodori?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

strega ha detto:


> hai ragione quando dici che le cose non le capisci a fondo se non sei dentro....
> io la vedevo un pò come "ordine e disciplina" che oggi come oggi fa solo bene....
> mentre come me la spieghi tu è solo condannare in partenza chi ha dei problemi ( o sbaglio ?? )


Nemmeno questo. E' proprio inutile perché se la scuola non ce la fa a recuperare questi ragazzi (ed è una disgrazia per la società intera avere una parte della popolazione non preparata, incattivita ed emarginata) li boccia indipendentemente dal voto in condotta.
Però oggi è uscito un altro decreto che consente la promozione solo se c'è la sufficienza in tutte le materie ovvero viene abolito il voto di consiglio che era il risultato di un confronto tra i docenti sui problemi degli alunni e che considerava la possibilità dell'errore di valutazione anche da parte degli insegnanti.
Anche alle elementari non era possibile bocciare un bambino senza il parere dell'interclasse ovvero di tutti gli insegnanti delle classi parallele. Questo significava che l'insegnante doveva rendere conto non solo di quel che non sapeva il bambino, ma anche di quello che il docente aveva fatto per recuperare il bambino. Tuttociò comportava la necessità di un lavoro specifico nel corso dell'anno e la collaborazione tra gli insegnanti.
In pratica intende abolire la collegialità dell'insegnamento e lasciare al singolo insegnante il potere di bocciare l'alunno senza dover rendere conto del proprio lavoro.


----------



## Old notte (26 Settembre 2008)

No EmmeK niente pomodori, li uso solamente per cucinare la carne invece di usare olio o durro per ungere le teglia   cmq ti spiego un'altra volta..... strega cara non sono sempre così anzi quasi mai solo che leggendoVi ho sentito una malinconica assenza e ... anche per i km. macinati oggi venerdì grande giornata di traffico specie sugli Appennini... troppi giganti a sedici ruote ci sono in italia perchè non c'è la politica delle merci via treno.
Sono partito da poco dopo Roma per tornare al nord nel veneto dove ho sede del mio impiego.
Bè, la frase dopo si è bella ma non mi andava di completarla anche xchè ogni la può rifinire come vuole... salì su una nuvola e dietro una tendina di stelle se la c...., 
Era il 1991 e conobbi o meglio me lo hanno presentato Sugar, era al porto di Montecarlo che si mangiava, al passeggio, una insalata, davanti all'imbarcadero affollatissimo.


----------



## Old notte (26 Settembre 2008)

Cmq penso che il segreto per dimenticare è ... Volere dimenticare.
Ho tentato tante volte anch'io e penso che VOLERE sia la forza maggiore che è in noi x dimenticarem a se lo vogliamo. A volte non dimentichiamo xchè, anche se ci fa star male, ci piace (SADICI) ricordare qll che è passato, come è passato ma non ci domandiamo mai PERCHE'.    
Io so xchè la mia è finita, xchè ho fatto prevalere un lato sbagliato della Notte, una specie di Dott. J. e mister H. avete presente.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> Cmq penso che il segreto per dimenticare è ... Volere dimenticare.
> Ho tentato tante volte anch'io e penso che VOLERE sia la forza maggiore che è in noi x dimenticarem a se lo vogliamo. A volte non dimentichiamo xchè, anche se ci fa star male, ci piace (SADICI) ricordare qll che è passato, come è passato ma non ci domandiamo mai PERCHE'.
> Io so xchè la mia è finita, xchè ho fatto prevalere un lato sbagliato della Notte, una specie di Dott. J. e mister H. avete presente.


E lei come sta adesso? Più avuto notizie?


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci?  Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


ma che domanda "stupida"!
non c'è nessuna ricetta...è così personale l"attaccamento" di una persona ad un'altra che l'unico metodo è non avere più rapporti con lui/lei...
se questo non funziona niente potrà funzionare....


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> Cmq penso che il segreto per dimenticare è ... Volere dimenticare.
> Ho tentato tante volte anch'io e penso che VOLERE sia la forza maggiore che è in noi x dimenticarem a se lo vogliamo. A volte non dimentichiamo xchè, anche se ci fa star male, ci piace (SADICI) ricordare qll che è passato, come è passato ma non ci domandiamo mai PERCHE'.
> Io so xchè la mia è finita, xchè ho fatto prevalere un lato sbagliato della Notte, una specie di Dott. J. e mister H. avete presente.


Non ce lo domandiamo perchè spesso quei PERCHE', che conosciamo bene in fondo, non ci piacciono e desideriamo rimuoverli, perchè son lati di noi che spesso vorremmo disconoscere e che invece, una volta accettati, ci consentono di affrontarli davvero e di iniziare a modificarli, fino, a volte, a rimuoverli.

Questo vale anche per la domanda di Ilary (come mai mò scrivi tipo sms?:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   : se ci strugge solo nel ricordo, senza scendere nei perchè, negli errori, nella nostra debolezza...difficile risalire!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci?  Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


non si dimentica, si elabora.

Elaborare richiede tempo, fatica, e soprattutto pazienza. Se è una storia grossa, almeno un paio d'anni.


----------



## Iago (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non si dimentica, si elabora.
> 
> Elaborare richiede tempo, fatica, e soprattutto pazienza. Se è una storia grossa, *almeno un paio d'anni*.




di più, di piùù...


----------



## Old ilary (27 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non ce lo domandiamo perchè spesso quei PERCHE', che conosciamo bene in fondo, non ci piacciono e desideriamo rimuoverli, perchè son lati di noi che spesso vorremmo disconoscere e che invece, una volta accettati, ci consentono di affrontarli davvero e di iniziare a modificarli, fino, a volte, a rimuoverli.
> 
> Questo vale anche per la domanda di Ilary (come mai mò scrivi tipo sms?:condom
> 
> ...


scusami Fedifrago, talmente abituata a scrivere sms che non me ne accorgo ;-P Hai scritto cose giuste, ma quando la parte destra del cervello si connette, è terribile, perchè tutte le motivazioni e convinzioni che fino a quel momento hai raggiunto, sembrano svanire in un niente!! e ti sembra che tutto vai in secondo piano, se c'è l'amore. Maledetta irrazionalità!
X ITALIA1: meno male che ci ha pensato lo staff a darti il giusto aggettivo!


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> No EmmeK niente pomodori, li uso solamente per cucinare la carne invece di usare olio o durro per ungere le teglia cmq ti spiego un'altra volta..... strega cara non sono sempre così anzi quasi mai solo che leggendoVi ho sentito una malinconica assenza e ... anche per i km. macinati oggi venerdì grande giornata di traffico specie sugli Appennini... troppi giganti a sedici ruote ci sono in italia perchè non c'è la politica delle merci via treno.
> Sono partito da poco dopo Roma per tornare al nord nel veneto dove ho sede del mio impiego.
> Bè, la frase dopo si è bella ma non mi andava di completarla anche xchè ogni la può rifinire come vuole... salì su una nuvola e dietro una tendina di stelle se la c....,
> Era il 1991 e conobbi o meglio me lo hanno presentato Sugar, era al porto di Montecarlo che si mangiava, al passeggio, una insalata, davanti all'imbarcadero affollatissimo.


 
ciao Notte! ottimo consiglio per quanto riguarda il lato culinario!! (anche io non uso condimenti!! magari in privato ci scambiamo qualche ricetta!)
mi dispiace per la malinconia che a volte torna ma... come dici tu è solo perchè lo vogliamo...
purtroppo a volte anche se si ha una vita piena e strapiena di impegni.... il tempo per farsi del male si trova lo stesso....

io però sono sicura che ... non può piovere per sempre


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che domanda "stupida"!
> non c'è nessuna ricetta...è così personale l"attaccamento" di una persona ad un'altra che l'unico metodo è non avere più rapporti con lui/lei...
> se questo non funziona niente potrà funzionare....


sostanzialmente mi trovi d'accordo sul comportamento da tenere, per poter dimenticare una persona bisogna smettere di "viverla" (si dice e credo sia vero...lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore) 
però forse quello di cui aveva bisogno Ilary è di esperienze per confrontarsi.... 
credo...
poi sai.... tanto ognuno fa come caspita gli pare!!! 
(io sono talmente esaurita che prima faccio pace col cervello meglio è!)


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

C'è un bel libro che teorizza sostanzialmente questo: le persone che ci ossessionano (parliamo della vera ossessione, non dell'innamoramento standard!) sono dei feticci d'amore, nei quali individuiamo il ricordo di madre, padre, coloro di cui per prima abbiamo avuto bisogno nella nostra infanzia.

L'attaccamento al "feticcio" (l'amante che non chiama, etc.) diventa viscerale: uno ri - agisce la stessa dolorosa furia del neonato lasciato senza biberon!

Staccarsi da questi feticci è difficilissimo, bisogna "disinvestirli" di questo ruolo prima. Non è cosa banale!

Sicuramente aiuta interrompere OGNI contatto!


----------



## Old Anna (27 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> Se ti vuoi impegnare con tutta l'anima per dimenticare un amore, perchè è sbagliato, sapreste darmi dei consigli e segreti per riuscirci? Calcolando che ogni tanto la parte irrazionale torna a dar fastidio....


 
Gioia non ci sono segreti o formule magiche che vanno bene x tutti.....Questo amore lo dimenticherai, piano piano, con il tempo....Sicuramente il suo ricordo non ti lascerà mai perchè è stato importante per te, ma un giorno lo ricorderai con un sorriso e sorriderai anche di te per tutte le lacrime che oggi stai versando...Passa stai tranquilla...e passa quando meno te lo aspetti


----------



## Old ilary (27 Settembre 2008)

stella, grazie. e lo supererò anke grazie a te


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Settembre 2008)

mai imporsi di dimenticare
e' una cosa che viene da se


----------



## Old ilary (27 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> mai imporsi di dimenticare
> e' una cosa che viene da se


ok, ma nel frattempo x non stare male???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> ok, ma nel frattempo x non stare male???


 ...nel frattempo ..si sta male...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...nel frattempo ..si sta male...


direi che si DEVE stare male...


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...nel frattempo ..si sta male...


 
credo che la sofferenza ci deve essere... a tal punto da non poterne più...

poi si risale...


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> ok, ma nel frattempo x non stare male???


Fai del volontariato ... dotta un animale abbandonato ... dedicati con amore a lui, vedrai come sarai ricompensata.


----------



## Pocahontas (27 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> ok, ma nel frattempo x non stare male???


 
Piantarla con questi avatar-pupazzetti, per esempio. 

Perchè non esci con una faccia un pò più aggressiva, o almeno che ispiri meno tenerezza. Guarda che ti ho vista, è già il terzo che cambi e sono tutti così. 

Perchè tutto parte un pò da lì, da come ti vedi. Con questi Avatar mi sembri in fase regressiva....

su, fuori gli artigli....


----------



## Old strega (27 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Piantarla con questi avatar-pupazzetti, per esempio.
> 
> Perchè non esci con una faccia un pò più aggressiva, o almeno che ispiri meno tenerezza. Guarda che ti ho vista, è già il terzo che cambi e sono tutti così.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old ilary (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Piantarla con questi avatar-pupazzetti, per esempio.
> 
> Perchè non esci con una faccia un pò più aggressiva, o almeno che ispiri meno tenerezza. Guarda che ti ho vista, è già il terzo che cambi e sono tutti così.
> 
> ...


hai ragione!!


----------



## Old strega (28 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> hai ragione!!


io preferivo la... gattamorta! 
più che artigli..... con la french-manicure


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> hai ragione!!


 

 scommetto che va già meglio, vero?


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

ilary ha detto:


> hai ragione STREGA, la sera è la parte del giorno tremenda...dopo una giornata in mezzo alla gente e amici...ti ritrovi SOLA con te stessa, con il tuo stato d'animo a terra (o magari sottoterra ;-)
> GIULIA, ma credi ke far passare il tempo nell'apatia + totale aspettando ke da solo risolvi le cose, sia la cosa giusta? Nel frattempo si dovrà pur far qlcs, no???
> VULVIA hai proprio ragione! Sante parole!


 
Certo che no... la vita continua, immagino che tu andrai a lavorare, farai cose che comunque ti danno soddisfazioni (chennesò palestra, ballo, Konfu, corso di cucina, cucito ect ect), nn ho detto per forza apatia.
Ma la sera... ecco proprio la sera quando sei sola e i pensieri tornano, la mancanza si fa sentire, la mente è libera da ogni altro pensiero... è lì che devi aspettare tempi migliori.


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Certo che no... la vita continua, immagino che tu andrai a lavorare, farai cose che comunque ti danno soddisfazioni (chennesò palestra, ballo, Konfu, corso di cucina, cucito ect ect), nn ho detto per forza apatia.
> Ma la sera... ecco proprio la sera quando sei sola e i pensieri tornano, la mancanza si fa sentire, la mente è libera da ogni altro pensiero... è lì che devi aspettare tempi migliori.


 
Ahhh dimenticavo, potresti fare un viaggio... destinazione Giamaica


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

*Due anni sono tanti*

Un aiuto da uno psicologo lo consiglio anch'io. Niente relazioni sentimentali in questo periodo?


----------



## Old ilary (29 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> scommetto che va già meglio, vero?


si


----------



## Old ilary (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ahhh dimenticavo, potresti fare un viaggio... destinazione Giamaica


ECCO OTTIMA IDEA!!!!


----------



## Old ilary (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un aiuto da uno psicologo lo consiglio anch'io. Niente relazioni sentimentali in questo periodo?


no....mi capita di incontrare persone interessate, ma stronco dall'inizio perchè ho ancora nella testa QUELLO che DEVO dimenticare a tutti i costi. E ho paura di provare con qualcun altro ma avere sempre il suo fantasma...


----------



## Old notte (5 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E lei come sta adesso? Più avuto notizie?








No notizie no, ogni tanto la vedo, spero stia bene ha tanti amici, vicini e lontani.
Ci siamo lasciati, ci siamo detti addio, ma lei sa che....... MK è bello anche ricordarla, lei deve fare la sua strada, non deve fare scelte diverse perchè costretta, non voglio scolvolgere la sua quotidianità, la sua serenità, ha trovato a fatica il suo equilibrio con fatica e tenacia ed io potrei essere un Astro che le passerà veloce bruciando la sua aria.


----------



## Old notte (5 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un aiuto da uno psicologo lo consiglio anch'io. Niente relazioni sentimentali in questo periodo?








io sono convinto che lo psicologo non serva assolutamente a nulla, di dirà solo le parole che il tuo sub ti sta già dicendo ma non hai voglia di ascoltare.   Dentro da un orecchio e fuori dall'altro.
Tutti ti compatiscono, è quello che uno cerca per sentirsi almeno al centro dell'attenzione ma quando torni a casa nel tuo rifugio resta tutto come prima.
FORZA è quella che dobbiamo far trasudare dal nostro IO, può servire una PACCA sulla spalla, ma è solo una PACCA.
... Io da quest'inverno sono riuscito ad uscirne quasi tot. buttato via abiti vecchi, andato all'outlet e via...... nuova persona, nuovo IO, avere il coraggio di ammetere che... tutto è vecchio e se vuoi lo tieni solo per ricordare gli eventuali errori fatti.
Io la rivedo, gli occhi si incrociano, le gambe mi tremano... ma solo perchè quella visuale mi dà carica emotiva che mi fa andare avanti, LEI esiste ancora questo per me è vitale, respira la mia stessa aria e mi fa andare avanti... molto avanti. 
Non  mi sono isolato anzi stanotte grande ORGIA ETILICA a base di malto crudo (birra) con amici/che che sanno tutto ma guai a ... ricordare l'amore che uno aveva, sanno anche loro che non ne vale la pena, il coltello affonderà sempre più, bisogna avere la FORZA e il CORAGGIO per dire:"LEI ESISTE, IO ESISTO E SE UN DOMANI..." a me piace pensarla in codesto modo non so VOI, io ci sto e ci riesco.
Vivo, Vivo e Respiro.


----------

